# Lakers will sign Corie Blount!



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Lakers sign Corie Blount!*

LA Times 

Corie Blount, a 6-foot-10 journeyman, will sign with the Lakers before the start of training camp Tuesday in Honolulu, his agent said. 

"He'll be in camp with the Lakers," said Mark Bartelstein, whose client will sign for the veteran's minimum of $1.1 million. 

Blount, who played at Monrovia High, has averaged 3.6 points and 4.2 rebounds with seven teams over 11 NBA seasons. The 35-year-old forward-center from Cincinnati spent nearly four seasons with the Lakers before being waived toward the end of the 1998-99 season. He did not play last season. Bartelstein said it was uncertain whether Blount's contract would be guaranteed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys are definately contenders now. 


lol =) just messin'


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pathetic :hurl:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate Mitch....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

What a move... Not exactly going to help much.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I see this about the same as us resigning Lindsey Hunter. Good but not that good. :cheers:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> LA Times
> 
> Corie Blount, a 6-foot-10 journeyman, will sign with the Lakers before the start of training camp Tuesday in Honolulu, his agent said.
> 
> ...


This MUST be a joke.

A 35 year old scrub of an undersized center who hasn't played basketball in a year?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> This MUST be a joke.
> 
> A 35 year old scrub of an undersized center who hasn't played basketball in a year?


This, I'm afraid, is the dark side of having Phil Jackson as your coach.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Locke said:


> This, I'm afraid, is the dark side of having Phil Jackson as your coach.


Haha.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I would have rather gotten Kemp, but good signing nevertheless :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What!! No Kemp!! :verysad: :verysad:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the Shaq avatar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Great...

"The Title Is Ours" -K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Cris said:


> Great...
> 
> "The Title Is Ours" -K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.


Where is that quote from? No disrespect to the Lakers but I don't see them taking the title this year.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

i like this sign alot


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Why!!!???


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> Where is that quote from? No disrespect to the Lakers but I don't see them taking the title this year.


Its from a thread from 2 years ago.... o the horror

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=87569


so the quote wasnt an actual quote, you get the point
i believe its the thread that jinxed our season


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That thread wasnt from 2 seasons ago it was pretty recent


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

is there any chance of us bringing back Elden Campbell?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:hurl: Elden Campbell.

Id rather put Wafer in the center then Campbell. At least he isnt afraid of contact.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> is there any chance of us bringing back Elden Campbell?



Rather have John Salley back.


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

won't help too much.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

who cares


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> LA Times
> 
> Corie Blount, a 6-foot-10 journeyman, will sign with the Lakers before the start of training camp Tuesday in Honolulu, his agent said.
> 
> ...


I don't know about this signing. It won't hurt though.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

dark chaos said:


> won't help too much.


YA, but he will be a solid backup


----------



## danesh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

this is what hoopshype has to say...."A banger... Good mobility... Good rebounding skills... No offensive talent... A true professional.".... i dont think we need much offense.....i think u guys are just pouting cuz its not KG.... its what we need....a rebounder


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I know plenty of players like that. Almost every big man in this league can rebound and has limited offensive game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

danesh23 said:


> this is what hoopshype has to say...."A banger... Good mobility... Good rebounding skills... No offensive talent... A true professional.".... i dont think we need much offense.....i think u guys are just pouting cuz its not KG.... its what we need....a rebounder



Your right, What this team needs is big bodies that arent afraid to get tough...Ronny would have given us that but you know the rest....Our bench is thin but this addition would give us some depth in the westren conference he's like a Grant with out the bad knees and with out the jump shot but never the less we need someone like him.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I know plenty of players like that. Almost every big man in this league can rebound and has limited offensive game.


youre right, i think corie blount is a pretty good block shooter


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wheres he been the last couple of years?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> That thread wasnt from 2 seasons ago it was pretty recent


meh, i posted the wrong link

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=87569


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

*Sings*

(Uh ohhhhhh!)
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
It ain't my fault
(Did I do that)
It ain't my fault
(Did I do that)
It ain't my fault
(Did I do that)

*LOL*

*REUNITED AND IT FEELS SO GOOD.... :boohoo: *


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> wheres he been the last couple of years?


sitting out


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooo!
Another good talent wasted away with LAL. He should have joined the Pacers.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

man the lakers have like 8 power forwards/centers and they sign more.....  whats theyr problem, i agree that if they were gonan sign an out of shape old pf to play 8 mins a game it should have at least been kemp.....this means that cook, medvedenko, brown and then will play less cause p jackson likes old pf's from 1993 who played for the bulls.... :boohoo:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The Bulls’ first round draft pick in 1993 returned for the 2002-03 season after spending the last seven seasons with five different teams
A tough defensive presence in the paint that started a career-high 21 games in 2001-02 at power forward for the Philadelphia 76ers
The veteran forward has appeared in 582 career games, including 74 starts, averaged 3.5 ppg and 4.1 rpg, shooting .473 from the floor 
Reached double figures in scoring on 44 occasions, double-digit boards 38 times and posted 18 career double-doubles.
Has appeared in 23 career NBA Playoff games, averaging 3.1 rpg in 10.3 mpg


Ehhh.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> The Bulls’ first round draft pick in 1993 returned for the 2002-03 season after spending the last seven seasons with five different teams
> A tough defensive presence in the paint that started a career-high 21 games in 2001-02 at power forward for the Philadelphia 76ers
> The veteran forward has appeared in 582 career games, including 74 starts, averaged 3.5 ppg and 4.1 rpg, shooting .473 from the floor
> Reached double figures in scoring on 44 occasions, double-digit boards 38 times and posted 18 career double-doubles.
> ...


thats not bad


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

In his last NBA action, for the Bulls in 2003/2004 (didn't see him with the Raptors), he was, strangely, really good. He was only cut because the Bulls were a seirously lottery bound team and they wanted to give the veteran a chance to catch on with a playoff team instead.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

why not sign Gregor ****a over Corie Blount? (yes ****a is a real player) ****a @ least is not afraid of contact even at 34(damn he looks 60ish) and gets 5 rebounds in 20ish minutes. 











http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=ADP


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Because Gregor is tied into a European contract, has no desire to join the NBA, and leads to many filter problems on NBA message boards.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Greatest Name Ever!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> Greatest Name Ever!



I hope when we play Miami they dont smoke our Blount.....uh ok ok :dead:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i wasnt talking about blount, i was talking about f*ucka


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers sign Blount












> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) - Forward Corie Blount, who played for the Los Angeles Lakers from 1995-99, has signed a partially guaranteed contract with the team, spokesman John Black said Monday.
> 
> Blount, an 11-year veteran, most recently played for the Toronto Raptors and Chicago Bulls during the 2003-04 season, averaging 4.4 points and 4.0 rebounds in 62 games.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH.. Umm we can take the 'will' off the title now..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lakers sign Blount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What is you guys problem? The way some of you talk it's as if this HURTS the team. He is a 3rd stringer signed to a minimum deal. At worst he is a vet influence on the practice court and locker room which might come in handy considering our most experience bigs are Slava and Mihm. Or he gets outplayed by some young college big the Lakers have yet to sign and doesn't make the 15 man roster but who sees that happening? 

There is no reason whatsoever to be upset at this signing. You can sign a unlimited amount of players to come to training camp. I frequently get the impression that Laker fans enjoy being unhappy and complaining about everything and this is another example.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> What is you guys problem? The way some of you talk it's as if this HURTS the team. He is a 3rd stringer signed to a minimum deal. At worst he is a vet influence on the practice court and locker room which might come in handy considering our most experience bigs are Slava and Mihm. Or he gets outplayed by some young college big the Lakers have yet to sign and doesn't make the 15 man roster but who sees that happening?
> 
> There is no reason whatsoever to be upset at this signing. You can sign a unlimited amount of players to come to training camp. I frequently get the impression that Laker fans enjoy being unhappy and complaining about everything and this is another example.


We signed him to a *guaranteed*, 1yr minimum contract.

The problem is that we aren't using the rest of our MLE to go out and get a GOOD player like Sprewell or Evans, we are wasting time, money and ball games by picking up scrubs like Blount. 

Moronagement is clearly not concerned about winning this season, and didn't care to inform PJ about that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We signed him to a *guaranteed*, 1yr minimum contract.
> 
> The problem is that we aren't using the rest of our MLE to go out and get a GOOD player like Sprewell or Evans, we are wasting time, money and ball games by picking up scrubs like Blount.
> 
> Moronagement is clearly not concerned about winning this season, and didn't care to inform PJ about that.


Your arguement is that resources are being wasted on Blount? Should Buss not eat out as well cause he can spend that $200 on another player and also take time to talk to him while he was out dining instead?

Ok, and if he is cut than Buss pays the money, not Damian Necronamous. I doubt a lot of time was wasted recruiting Blount and they still still have part of that MLE to use and shouldn't sit around waiting to sign Evans or Spree (who oddly enough most of you were also complaining about a while back) and ignore the fact that are our only players over 6'10" were a black Matt Bullard, shot happy Euro, our starting SF, a egima, a 17 year old and Mihm.We needed another big ASAP for cheap that will be happy with whatever role he gets.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> What is you guys problem? The way some of you talk it's as if this HURTS the team. He is a 3rd stringer signed to a minimum deal. At worst he is a vet influence on the practice court and locker room which might come in handy considering our most experience bigs are Slava and Mihm. Or he gets outplayed by some young college big the Lakers have yet to sign and doesn't make the 15 man roster but who sees that happening?
> 
> There is no reason whatsoever to be upset at this signing. You can sign a unlimited amount of players to come to training camp. I frequently get the impression that Laker fans enjoy being unhappy and complaining about everything and this is another example.


i liked the way u say that


----------

